# New Member Saying Hello



## t43er (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi, since it's new year (well almost 2 months have passed), I thought it's time to bin the instant coffee and get serious about proper coffee. Hence dropping by to say hello and looking forward to learn from everyone here!

I'm yet to get the machines as I'm still researching (a lot!) and are still undecided to go the convenient route (b2c) or quality route! At the moment, a latte/macchiato lover but who knows, my taste might change?

Budget wise, ideally not too much but I think £800 (new or 2nd hand) should get me decent starter machines. Might be a good valentines present to myself if the OH questions









Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi ed welcome to the forum,

There is plenty information on the forum to help you make up your mind .

Good quality freshly roasted beans will be the first part of either choice.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum. I'm sure you will find most of the info you need here.

B2C is not the best way to go. With your budget there are quite a few machines worth looking at. Keep an eye on the 'For Sale' section on here.

Well cared for secondhand machines come on quite frequently.

Do NOT overlook the grinder. This is as important as the machine. A large outlay but if you want the best......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Ed. Buying second hand will make your budget go a lot further. Don't forget to factor in a decent grinder if you haven't already got one.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Ed, whilst you are researching a longer term machine, an aeropress and hand grinder would immediately bring you quality coffee results. And might satisfy that need, so you can enjoy the researching more. Welcome!


----------



## t43er (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks all. I haven't got anything yet so the budget mentioned includes the grinder and coffee machine. I think the choice looking at my budget for second hand route would be possibly fracino cherub/piccino and mazzer sj?


----------

